# Nitecore Charger I2



## shabbar (14/6/14)

My new nitecore charger makes a funny noise when charging , its like a small beep while charging , can only be heard in the dead of the night . is there some sort of a speaker thing that causes it ? or do i have a faulty charger ?


----------



## RIEFY (14/6/14)

I had a trust fire that made a buzzing sound. not sure if there is a speaker in there my nitecore is pluged in 247 even tho I rarely use it and there is no sound coming off it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shabbar (14/6/14)

i dont know if the intelli chip or something inside is making the sound , but it can only be heard if you put it to your ear and its dead silent around you.

wonder if its safe to carry on using ?


----------



## RIEFY (14/6/14)

notify fasttech I know a buddy of mine who also got one from fasttech got his money credited back to his account for a faulty nitecore. maybe just monitor while charging. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (14/6/14)

just checked mine does the same

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (14/6/14)

Shouldn't be a problem or at least thats what I think lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shabbar (14/6/14)

thanks , i didn't ever notice it but i took my charger home from the office and heard it .

anyone else that has a nitecore charger that can comment ???


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/6/14)

Will plug it in and check tonight, I've never heard it make a noise.


----------



## RIEFY (14/6/14)

u must hold it to your ear

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shabbar (14/6/14)

if its quiet enough you dont have to , or atleast mines like that .


----------



## fred1sa (14/6/14)

Mine always had a slight buzzing sound but doesn't affect the way it works.


----------



## shabbar (14/6/14)

So its safe to assume that it's normal


----------



## BumbleBee (14/6/14)

I have a battery on charge now, just checked it for the beep. I hear it too, very feint, almost like a soft squeak every 1,5 seconds or so. I'm guessing that's just the circuitry doing its thing, wouldn't worry about it too much. My nitecore came from VM.


----------



## crack2483 (14/6/14)

Wow. I never noticed anything but I just put my ear to the charger and hear a constant hissing noise. With and without battery in it 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (14/6/14)

Mine is also constant battery or not

It's quite annoying


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/6/14)

I have a efest LUC V4 and it is dead silent! Best charger ever! I should have bought this one in the first place.


----------

